# 2011 Subaru WRX trailer hitch now exists!



## DFYFZX (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't know if this has already been discussed in another thread or not, but I have been patiently waiting since taking delivery of my 2011 WRX in December for a receiver hitch option. Roof racks are too expensive, kill gas mileage and can mess up paint on the roof so I was 100% sold on wanting a hitch. As 2011 WRX owners are already aware, due to the new quad exhaust, the old Forester hitch solution won't work on our new cars.

Anyway, here's the website: http://www.curtmfg.com/index.cfm?event=hitch.search
You're looking for part #11120 from the pull down menu:thumbsup:

And here's a thread from the NASIOC Forums showing some pics of people who already have them: http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2116511&page=3

I'm in no way affiliated with Curt Manufacturing and in no way will profit from this thread. Just trying to help out a fellow 2011 WRX owner that needs a hitch:thumbsup:


----------



## GroverTheClover (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been following it on NASIOC but I wonder how that will fit my WRX 5-door with the diffuser in the way without cutting? From the looks of it, it might not be possible.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

I've been running a Forester Hitch on my quad exhaust STi for over a year. What's different with the WRX's exhaust? It seems to exit the same way, and the Forester hitch does not cross the plane of the rear bumper mounting points.


----------

